# Which O2 Sensor to buy ? Pathfinder 98 Automatic



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi.
My Friend has pathfinder 98 / 2X4 / 6cyl / Automatic.
Check Engine light came on, OBD code P0151 (Oxygen Sensor - Front one).
As I understand there are 4 Oxygen sensors in the vehicle: 2 in the engine and 2 in the catalytic converter. The problem is with one of the 2 in the engine (before catalytic). 
I searched online for the new sensors and I found too many choices!
There are sensors with one wire, two, three, and four wires. Each of them claims to be the proper part for the Pathfinder 98.

WHICH ONE TO BUY ?

I believe code P0151 means the problem with the LEFT (driver side) sensor, but I am not sure.

Please tell me if that is correct and advice me which sensor to buy.

Thank you.


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

I might be replacing the O2 Sensors in my 97 as well, so I've already done the research a couple days ago. Here's the info you're looking for.....

Bosch Part Number: 15726 Heated O2 Sensor Before Cat
Universal (You have to cut and splice 3 wires yourself)
Price: $63 @ AutoZone

-OR-

Bosch Part Number: 13228 Heated O2 Sensor Before Cat 
Left Side Direct Plug In Unit (No cutting of wires required. Plug in and go)
Price: $69 @ AutoZone

-OR-

Denso Part Number: 234-3097 Heated O2 Sensor Before Cat
Left Side Direct Plug In Unit (No cutting of wires required. Plug in and go)
Price: $106 @ AutoZone

Denso also makes a universal heated sensor you can splice into the wiring harness yourself but it's not sold at AutoZone (The site I used to look up the part numbers for my info) so they didn't give me a price. The part number for the Denso universal sensor is 234-3090. I would still stick with Bosch. I like their products, and the Bosch units have a 1 year warranty while the Denso units only have a 3 month warranty.

And the code you listed is as follows.....
Code PO151: O2 Sensor, Low Voltage. Bank 2, Sensor 1 (Left cylinder bank before cat)
OBD-II Trouble Codes - DTC Codes Car Repair


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

If you research a little further you can buy all 4 for just over $100 from Summit Racing in the NTK (NGK brand). I would stay away from Bosch as I have never heard anything good about them in Japanese make vehicles. For the cost when I did mine earlier last year I just replaced all 4, as if one is shot the others are likely not far behind, or no longer operating at peak. 

The Summit site is easy to navigate, just enter the specs on the site and away you go.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

The part numbers for the NTKs are as follows:
NGK-24526
NGK-24544
NGK-24521
NGK-24543
All the sensors are just plug in and go straight into the stock harness. I have replaced all 4 of these in my 1998 pathfinder and no probs. The codes cleared themselves after a few cycles.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you all so much.
It was very helpful.
Alex.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

underling said:


> If you research a little further you can buy all 4 for just over $100 from Summit Racing in the NTK (NGK brand). I would stay away from Bosch as I have never heard anything good about them in Japanese make vehicles. For the cost when I did mine earlier last year I just replaced all 4, as if one is shot the others are likely not far behind, or no longer operating at peak.
> 
> The Summit site is easy to navigate, just enter the specs on the site and away you go.


You sure about that?? They show as $50-$65 EACH currently on Summit plus shipping. For a little over $100 I would buy all 4, maybe you found them cheaper elsewhere?? I am interested.


----------

